
Kill All the Mosquitoes? - tim333
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/innovation/kill-all-mosquitos-180959069/?no-ist
======
brudgers
Related recent discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11536074](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11536074)

